# Mini lop



## Amelia1star (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi I am looking for some mini lops. I have a male right now but he is "dragging his back feet" has anyone else encounters this with their bunnies? If you know anything about it please let me know. Also if you are looking to rehome or know someone is looking to rehome their mini lop again please let me know. I live in Wisconsin and would like the seller to be relatively close. Thank you!


----------



## Amelia1star (Sep 11, 2014)

He has been dragging his back legs actually..


----------



## LionBunn (Nov 3, 2014)

Take your bunny to the vet.


----------



## BunBun02 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah like don't replace it care for it, you shouldn't own a rabbit if your not gonna be loyal to it!!


----------



## ellee4213 (Dec 20, 2014)

yes!!! read my thread: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=83275 what part of Wisconsin?


----------

